# Pg Vs Vg - A Nice Noob Friendly Article



## Derick

Article here : http://www.misthub.com/blog/propylene-glycol-pg-vs-vegetable-glycerin-vg-e-juice/

Nice summary pic from article

Reactions: Like 12 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver

That's an amazing chart, thanks @Derick!

Clearly shows that flavour and throat hit seekers should prefer PG.

I have always wanted to vape the same flavour juice in various PG ratios (all else equal) to actually feel the difference - but haven't gotten round to it. I.e. say 30% PG, 50% PG, 75% PG and 90%PG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Great find @Derick. Think I'll make it a sticky in the general e-liquid talk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Very interesting chart and thanks for sharing @Derick. I recently bought some pure PG but haven't used it until last night when I had to try and concoct something as my wife had mistakenly taken my juices with her on her weekend trip. I ended up mixing Hangsens mix blend (VG) with equal parts PG and about 1/2 a part joytech vanilla flavouring. Wow , I'm very surprised, plenty TH and clouds with subtle tobacco and vanilla flavours. Cooking this on the minime with 0.7 ohm para coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Very interesting chart and thanks for sharing @Derick. I recently bought some pure PG but haven't used it until last night when I had to try and concoct something as my wife had mistakenly taken my juices with her on her weekend trip. I ended up mixing Hangsens mix blend (VG) with equal parts PG and about 1/2 a part joytech vanilla flavouring. Wow , I'm very surprised, plenty TH and clouds with subtle tobacco and vanilla flavours. Cooking this on the minime with 0.7 ohm para coil.


No, no...that is a horrible avatar.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> No, no...that is a horrible avatar.



I agree... Markus change that nasty avatar! It's just not you at all!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy

Eish you guys are going to give my mini reo aka minime a complex.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PrenessaM

Derick said:


> Article here : http://www.misthub.com/blog/propylene-glycol-pg-vs-vegetable-glycerin-vg-e-juice/
> 
> Nice summary pic from article



wow i understand . completely Noob friendly . thank you @Derick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kelly22

Looking for affordable e juice vendors near the north of jhb any help will be kindly appreciated currently vaping hangseng juices only ,have never vaped anyyhing else


----------



## free3dom

kelly22 said:


> Looking for affordable e juice vendors near the north of jhb any help will be kindly appreciated currently vaping hangseng juices only ,have never vaped anyyhing else



Try Vape Cartel...great juices


----------



## UnholyMunk

kelly22 said:


> Looking for affordable e juice vendors near the north of jhb any help will be kindly appreciated currently vaping hangseng juices only ,have never vaped anyyhing else


Sky Blue Vaping... They are based in Centurion if I'm not mistaken and you can pick up directly from them.  Try the Ambrosia, Happy Holidays and the infamous "Melinda's Nilla Custard"! You will not be disappointed with any of these flavours...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ou PooT

Nice info for me NOOB!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer

@kelly22 if you can make it to Melrose Arch during lunchtime during work hours with 2 empty juice bottles I'll give you some SkyBlue 12mg Ambrosia and 6mg Nilla Custard, alternatively I'm in Linden Randburg after hours. Pm me if you're interested in trying them out, then you know what to buy next, because you will love them!


----------



## WARMACHINE

When adding VG to a E-juice to drop it's Nic content, what do you use to thin out the VG or does it not need to ?


----------



## zadiac

You can use distilled water to thin it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

WARMACHINE said:


> When adding VG to a E-juice to drop it's Nic content, what do you use to thin out the VG or does it not need to ?


Depends about the ratio in the juice. A very high VG juice to which you want to add some more VG might need a few drops of distilled water, but a lower VG juice probably not. Bear in mind that VG mutes flavour whilst PG tends not to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415

No


kelly22 said:


> Looking for affordable e juice vendors near the north of jhb any help will be kindly appreciated currently vaping hangseng juices only ,have never vaped anyyhing else


North of Jhb or north of gauteng? North of Jhb... vapeking in fourways is always a win  or if you're Pretoria side try eciggies.co.za i havent been to their store but have bought a few things online... great service!


----------



## Alex

I dilute all my juice by 50% with PG, great TH, keeps the flavour and great for stealthier vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew

Derick said:


> Article here : http://www.misthub.com/blog/propylene-glycol-pg-vs-vegetable-glycerin-vg-e-juice/
> 
> Nice summary pic from article


Thanks, I was already favouring a 50/50 mixture so now I know why. Do commercial e-juices specify the ratios? Thanks.


----------



## NecroticAngel

Ooh I like it. I'll put the piccie in here from there it's a good one

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## NecroticAngel

Stew said:


> Thanks, I was already favouring a 50/50 mixture so now I know why. Do commercial e-juices specify the ratios? Thanks.


Most do. Don't think twisp does but if you see a juice that thin and liquid you know it's high pg

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stew

NecroticAngel said:


> Most do. Don't think twisp does but if you see a juice that thin and liquid you know it's high pg


Thanks @*NecroticAngel.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

